# New SMith PheNom Goggles



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I just ordered a pair. On their way. 
Supposedly they're a one size fits all. I tried a pair on at the store for sizing and they fit me snug. They have a vaporator lense and vents on top that you can easily adjust to open or close, so fogging should not be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

ya im about to order me some right now!! i just wantd some feedback first.. 130 is a lot to spend if you dont know nothin bout them


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

They fit small-to-medium.

More medium than small.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Had a pair last year until my dog chewed them up but i liked them a lot.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got a pair of Turbo Fan Phenoms with the Sensor lens. Fantastic goggle without a doubt. For the money I personally think Smith makes the best goggles out there.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone try the Prodigy? I am debating between the Prodigy and the Phenom... can anyone compare them to another fit of goggle?


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently tried both on. Both similar, but the Phenoms were too small and had a touch less peripheral/downward view. The Prodigy's were bigger and fit me well. I ordered a black pair with the Sensor Mirrored lenses online and am waiting for them to arrive. Evogear by far had them at the best price I could find, at $56.90, with free shipping. Just checked them, though, and it looks like their sale ended and they went back up. If one store had them for that, though, others are bound to have them at least in that ballpark sooner or later.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool, thanks for info. I went with the Prodigy turbo fan. On sale at backcountry


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

i have the phenom goggles... great gogles, got them cheap from sierra, says on the box medium fit. dont fog, good vision, comfy fit. i couldnt say anything bad about them. I like how you can un clip them instead of sliding em off... great for long hair. last but not least, the quality is top notch.

overall... the phenom is super steezy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

not sure why it is medium fit, my head is 7.75 and phenoms fit fine (before i shaved my head i wore an 8" hat)









i've never had 'em fog up and spherical lenses are nice. I have the platinum mirror lens for mine and it's absolutely awesome for bright bluebird days.


----------

